# s13 vs s14



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

im sure this has been done before but i wanna see a nice big argument about which is better so i can choose. right now i dont care which model i get i just wanna trade my stealth for a fast back or a 95-96 straight up. whats wrong with which ones and which would be better for a rb25?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

s13 hatchback ownz all


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

$150 240sx Ownz tha w3rld!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

S14's weigh more... nuff said... most of us have a S13 and the people who post in the S14 section mostly are people who own S13's as well... i vote fastback over coupe and S13 over S14... now the S15 is an entirely differant story


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.importfan.com/product.asp0=0&1=0&3=3533 
which year had those tail lights cuz those look the best. i think i am goin to get a s13 cuz im liking the looks more and more * i used to hate them but now love*. and i know this is a comon asked question but does anyone have a rb25 in there s13 and does it feel sturdy?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

link shows up w/ no pic


----------



## teejayhoward (Jan 31, 2004)

If those are the lights you are refering to, they came on the 180sx Type-X. (I've heard conflicting stories about this, but they are sold as Type-X lights, so if you are looking at getting them, search for Type-X.)










These are the lights that come on the 240sx fastback and the 180sx.










And these lights come on the 240sx coupe and Silvia.


I think I covered everything... Lemme know if I missed something.


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks teejay


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the top lights are koukis... the 2nd are zenki. and the third ones are gay.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## crzycav86 (Jan 24, 2004)

Well.. s14's have a stiffer chassis... but i'd rather have the lighter car..


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

crzycav86 said:


> Well.. s14's have a stiffer chassis... but i'd rather have the lighter car..


Just weld the chasis seams and then some fender bars and your s13 will be a lot stiffer than any s14


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

which mkaes the S13 once again... better


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

The S13 seats sure do suck though and it sucks that they got the 4-bolt lug pattern going on. Although the S13 coupes sure do look awesome with a straight body and some enkeis


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

slo40 said:


> Although the S13 coupes sure do look awesome with a straight body and some enkeis


enkeis?????????? 

go advan!!!!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> enkeis??????????
> 
> go advan!!!!


or you can go Velox or advan they both look good to me especially at night with the black inner-rim and chrome outer-rim...YEA BUDDY


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

black with a polished lip you mean?...i think thats what ill get but i dunno what rims to get...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Volks TE37!!!!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Kelso said:


> black with a polished lip you mean?...i think thats what ill get but i dunno what rims to get...


yea thats what i meant....my fault...haha i was kinda out of it when i replyed to that :cheers:


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Those are really nice lookin especially at night i use to have a pair


----------



## crash66030 (Feb 14, 2004)

can you guys tell me the difference between a s13 and s14 manual transmission. Is there a difference in length between the two? Thanks.


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

yeah but my parts car came with some black 15" enkeis and i am cheap so they look good enough for me and also i would much rather buy new 15"tires every couple months than like 16's or something stupid big


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

volk CE28N or Gram lights...nuff said.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> volk CE28N or Gram lights...nuff said.


Those are also good canidates


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Volk GT-Ns - gold with a polished lip, on my flat black car.......


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> Volk GT-Ns - gold with a polished lip, on my flat black car.......


Those would look pimp if you decided to drift one night...youd blind people with the shininess


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Volks TE37!!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> go advan!!!!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

you two kill me...HAHA!! :thumbup:


----------



## jdm_yoshi (Feb 23, 2004)

i love my s14 interior. comfort comfort...!


----------



## jdm_yoshi (Feb 23, 2004)

SSR PROFESSSORS!!! they are saucy as fukk


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

let me make this thread very simple, okay. first off, the 240sx hatch is the best overall car. however the s14 kouki has the best front end. so what do you do??? take both of em and stick it together. viola, sil80. or hell, end the argument and do both 13 and 14, there are four different versions of sil80's.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

S14 kouki best front end? eh? S15...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i thought the S15 never came out over here as a 240?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

jdm_yoshi said:


> SSR PROFESSSORS!!! they are saucy as fukk


oooh.. can't forget those.. also, work meister s1

i like s14 kouki on s14's and s15 front on s15's


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> i thought the S15 never came out over here as a 240?


i ment the S15 front end on the fastback.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i ment the S15 front end on the fastback.


i know, i was just messin around...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> S14 kouki best front end? eh? S15...


eh? no. oh i love the s15, dont get me wrong, best headlights ever made for any kind of car. but i also love s14 lights too. actually you know what? how bout this, ima buy the s13, s14, s15 front end conversions, so anytime i want, ill switch it to any type of sil80. :thumbup: 
most likely gonna own the 14 and 15, i used to have a s13 silvia, those lights are okay. i never liked anything bout that car except the suspension and the e-brake


----------

